# newbie flusher



## Corey The Taper

Ok so im making this thread for myself to ask any dumb questions about flushers. They should be getting here tomorrow I ordered a 2.5 flusher and a 3.5 both canams. I want to thank everyone who's helped me these last couple of weeks I feel im on a better path thanks to you guys and I owe you guys alot. First dumb question of the thread I hand taped these 135 sheets im going onto 2nd coat I was wondering if I did all the flats and beads and left the corners till I got the flushers if it will work even though I hand taped with a 6 inch knife


----------



## spacklinfool

I have can am flushers, and my experience with them is that you need to set them up with the roller first. After hand taping I tried coating and they didn't come out as well as if rolled first, also the coaters come out a little rounded in the middle, and sometimes theres a hairline crack in the center, I fixed that by putting some 90min into the mud and that makes the mud harder..have fun with yours..and make a video using them!!


----------



## Corey The Taper

spacklinfool said:


> I have can am flushers, and my experience with them is that you need to set them up with the roller first. After hand taping I tried coating and they didn't come out as well as if rolled first, also the coaters come out a little rounded in the middle, and sometimes theres a hairline crack in the center, I fixed that by putting some 90min into the mud and that makes the mud harder..have fun with yours..and make a video using them!!


How much 90 min per bucket


----------



## Corey The Taper

And the roundness does it go away when u pass a sand block my flushers should be here any minute but my tube and handles tomorrow  shiuld I sand down my flusher before I use it


----------



## Corey The Taper




----------



## mudslingr

From what I've experienced, a flusher or anglehead rarely ever pass over a hand taped angle with ease. The apex does not goes as deep when using a knife unless you get major shrinkage. But if you're gonna try, run the 2" first. Probably going to have a pretty good fill with it. Then skim it out with the 3 or 3½". I would use a 3" in this case. Just might end up filling more instead of skimming with the 3½.

No need to use 90. Just sand out that hairline crack with your sponge just like you said.

You CAN sand the tip but be very careful not to weaken it. They can split fairly easily after.


----------



## Corey The Taper

mudslingr said:


> From what I've experienced, a flusher or anglehead rarely ever pass over a hand taped angle with ease. The apex does not goes as deep when using a knife unless you get major shrinkage. But if you're gonna try, run the 2" first. Probably going to have a pretty good fill with it. Then skim it out with the 3 or 3½". I would use a 3" in this case. Just might end up filling more instead of skimming with the 3½.
> 
> No need to use 90. Just sand out that hairline crack with your sponge just like you said.
> 
> You CAN sand the tip but be very careful not to weaken it. They can split fairly easily after.


I dont think ill sand it just yet maybe if it leaves scratches or something. Ill probably try it in the closets first see how it goes. My columbia tubes and cornerroller and handles come tomorrow so cant really do much untill then anyways. Also I tryed it on a corner at home and it pushes to one side then the other is that something im going to have to learn is putting the pressure evenly


----------



## JustMe

Not saying it's always the case, or the case with any of you, but I've wondered if some of the hairline cracks in corners at times while using flushers might not also be from guys not pushing in hard enough into the corners. &/or if they let the tip on their flusher round off a bit much from wear, before they replaced it.

I've seen guys 'float' their 2 1/2" flushers a bit while taping behind a bazooka, the mud flow of which you can't change, so they wouldn't get as many mud stringers along the sides.


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> I dont think ill sand it just yet maybe if it leaves scratches or something. Ill probably try it in the closets first see how it goes. My columbia tubes and cornerroller and handles come tomorrow so cant really do much untill then anyways. *Also I tryed it on a corner at home and it pushes to one side then the other is that something im going to have to learn is putting the pressure evenly*


The more you keep your flusher handle square into the corner - 45 degrees on each side - the more evenly will be the pressure. You'll notice that as you go through some motions - like flushing up from the floor - that squareness to the corner can change, because your body is moving in an arc as you're coming up, or going down. Compensate as you're able to. Getting behind the handle more than to the side of it can help.

The handles have a bend at the end, where the flusher fits onto. If you have to stand to one side too much and it puts the handle less than square with the corner, turn the handle so that bend on the end can better stay squared to the wall as much as possible. That'll help even the pressure.


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> turn the handle so that bend on the end can better stay squared to the wall as much as possible. That'll help even the pressure.


Shorter handles and higher ceilings can especially use that turning, to help keep things squarer when working off the floor.


----------



## Corey The Taper

I guess the only way to do it is trial and error I only tried it with my finger its probably easier with the handle lol


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> I guess the only way to do it is trial and error I only tried it with my finger its probably easier with the handle lol


Handle will be better.

Keep a constant pressure on flushers. If you back off too much at times while flushing, your corners won't be as squared off at those places. I've seen some pretty out of square corners because of that.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> Handle will be better.
> 
> Keep a constant pressure on flushers. If you back off too much at times while flushing, your corners won't be as squared off at those places. I've seen some pretty out of square corners because of that.


So you shouldnt put all your force into it just a little pressure


----------



## JustMe

Depends what you mean by "just a little pressure". I'd more say "firm pressure". You'll get a feel for that.

Flushing corners was the thing my girl in training liked least. I was the same when learning - wondering if I'd done it well enough behind the bazookas others were running, while still trying to keep up to them. With you having time and experience on your side more than I did at the time, you should get it fine.


----------



## JustMe

"a little pressure" is what you use with angle heads. But not flushers.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Lol dont have that much time hes giving me less and less time each house maybe next house


----------



## Corey The Taper

Is this how much im supposed to push in









This is just putting it against the wall









Also you push it the way of the small side like the way I have it I would go down with it


----------



## cazna

Stop over thinking it, Just jam that little sucker in there and go for it, You will know if your doing it right, Theres not much to it bro :yes: Have fun.


----------



## Corey The Taper

I tryed it with a corner roller to put mud and a 2.5 flusher im gonna save the closets to practice on


----------



## Corey The Taper

Thats the 3.5 inch


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> View attachment 10136
> 
> 
> Thats the 3.5 inch


Pretty exciting stuff, isn't it.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> Pretty exciting stuff, isn't it.


Oh ya I got some of the stuff but not all they mustve shipped the handles and tube seperate I got the corner roller and homax and knives


----------



## JustMe

With especially the bigger flusher, if your mud gets a bit thick, you might find it not flushing with a nice feathered edge, because its wings can 'float' a bit. So keep the mud thin enough for that.

Also, a bucket with some water - 8-10" is what I'll often have in it - is what people will use to put the corner roller and flushers in, while using them. It helps with keeping mud from thickening on the tools. What I'll do at times is leave them out for a little bit and use them, then put them in the pail. Then just before I'll use the flusher, I'll pull it out with the roller and let the water run off back into the bucket, while I'm rolling.

To help clean roller, guys will stick it into the water pail and bang it on the bottom a few times. Sometimes turning the wheels a bit and banging it again will help remove more mud. If your water is splashing around too much while banging, try using more water in the pail.

Banging the roller a bit in the pail every once in awhile, while using it, can help keep the rollers turning well.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> With especially the bigger flusher, if your mud gets a bit thick, you might find it not flushing with a nice feathered edge, because its wings can 'float' a bit. So keep the mud thin enough for that.
> 
> Also, a bucket with some water - 8-10" is what I'll often have in it - is what people will use to put the corner roller and flushers in, while using them. It helps with keeping mud from thickening on the tools. What I'll do at times is leave them out for a little bit and use them, then put them in the pail. Then just before I'll use the flusher, I'll pull it out with the roller and let the water run off back into the bucket, while I'm rolling.
> 
> To help clean roller, guys will stick it into the water pail and bang it on the bottom a few times. Sometimes turning the wheels a bit and banging it again will help remove more mud. If your water is splashing around too much while banging, try using more water in the pail.
> 
> Banging the roller a bit in the pail every once in awhile, while using it, can help keep the rollers turning well.


Thank you. Im going to have to try different mud thiness ive been putting 2 small coffee cups sometimes 3 and its so watery already can barely trowel it on. Wish my stuff came in I saved all my corners to try it today. Hopefully it comes today idk what happened half the order hasnt came and only 1 tracking number


----------



## Magic

Corey The Taper said:


> Thank you. Im going to have to try different mud thiness ive been putting 2 small coffee cups sometimes 3 and its so watery already can barely trowel it on. Wish my stuff came in I saved all my corners to try it today. Hopefully it comes today idk what happened half the order hasnt came and only 1 tracking number


Can you spot screws and box the seams and butts today while you wait on your order?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> Can you spot screws and box the seams and butts today while you wait on your order?


Well idk if there even coming today I only got 1 tracking number


----------



## Magic

Did the package you did get have a note that it's 1 of 2??
Otherwise call and ask wtf!!!


----------



## Corey The Taper

Nope said 1 of 1 I even asked the ups guy wheres my other package


----------



## jcampbell

If you are rolling and flushing tapes....try this. Add one compound tube of water to a box of mud ,mix er up then do it again. Your angles should flush perfect but make sure ur roll them tight squeezing all the mud out. I use a 3" tape pro for tape coat and a corner box with 3.5" angle head for final. I've only been using auto tools for about a year and it took a lot of advice from the Guys on here and a bit of trial and error. Oh ya...a good way to know if ur mud is thin enough, when you are done mixing the mud will burp(bubble will pop out from air being pulled in by the mixer.) the bubble mark that it leaves should be a ring about the size of a hardball or a bit bigger. I tried flushing with the 2.5 can am but my applicator leaves too much mud and I got a lot of edges to clean up. 3" =bingo . Like I said ....I haven't been at it that long but that is what works for me. And I would never try to trowel taping mud haha. Second coat for angles I Thin my mud down alot as well but I don't flush them ...I use a box. Try one compound tube to your mud and go from there. U will know if it works or not. Have fun.


----------



## jcampbell

And a compound tube holds aprox 1.625 L of water if that helps . Mine does anyway. It's an old can am


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> If you are rolling and flushing tapes....try this. Add one compound tube of water to a box of mud ,mix er up then do it again. Your angles should flush perfect but make sure ur roll them tight squeezing all the mud out. I use a 3" tape pro for tape coat and a corner box with 3.5" angle head for final. I've only been using auto tools for about a year and it took a lot of advice from the Guys on here and a bit of trial and error. Oh ya...a good way to know if ur mud is thin enough, when you are done mixing the mud will burp(bubble will pop out from air being pulled in by the mixer.) the bubble mark that it leaves should be a ring about the size of a hardball or a bit bigger. I tried flushing with the 2.5 can am but my applicator leaves too much mud and I got a lot of edges to clean up. 3" =bingo . Like I said ....I haven't been at it that long but that is what works for me. And I would never try to trowel taping mud haha. Second coat for angles I Thin my mud down alot as well but I don't flush them ...I use a box. Try one compound tube to your mud and go from there. U will know if it works or not. Have fun.


Thanks, I use green lid usg comes in a bucket so measurements are probably different I will try it when my tube comes in if it does.  I emailed and called they said they were gonna call back when they find out what happened but havent gotten any calls yet


----------



## jcampbell

****ty man. I know I just couldn't wait for my first order I made to wall tools. It was like I was 5 and it was Christmas Eve ....every day until it arrived .


----------



## jcampbell

Oh ya. My box mud is 17 L


----------



## Corey The Taper

I know thats how ive been every day even draggin on a job so I can use it. I just hope I get it idk if something messed up I got all the little stuff but not like the handles an pump they sent me the corner roller head. So they mustve shipped in different boxes


----------



## jeepin270

Who did you order from?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Wall tools they said the tube got backordered there waiting for columbia to send it to them


----------



## Magic

Corey The Taper said:


> Wall tools they said the tube got backordered there waiting for columbia to send it to them


Thats BullChit!!! They shouldve called right away and let you know whats up so you had the option to shop around. Not even a heads up.. Thats just wrong.


----------



## Corey The Taper

I know thats what I told him if they called me to let me know I wouldve got the blueline tube and handles


----------



## Magic

Email them this link; They should find a scratched up pump or somthing to throw in for their bad customer service.:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> Email them this link; They should find a scratched up pump or somthing to throw in for their bad customer service.:thumbup:


Ehh its ok ill be happy to just get my order they sent me the tracking number for the handles but the tube there still waiting on. The handles are coming the 23rd


----------



## Mountain Man

Should have went with All-Wall!!


----------



## moore

Mountain Man said:


> Should have went with All-Wall!!


3-4 days ...tops! Everytime!!


----------



## gazman

Mountain Man said:


> Should have went with All-Wall!!


Less than a week to Australia. :yes:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Less than a week to Australia. :yes:


About the same to NZ, Walltools are hopeless, All Walls great and so was Westtechtools, The only two I would deal with.


----------



## gazman

When I got my mud runner from All-Wall I was amazed. Ordered Sunday night delivered Thursday. That was my first order, haven't been any where else since.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Lol westtech was here before wall tools and there from canada. Well when I went on there site it said f1 delivery service and im sure it wouldve gotten here sooner if they just told me the tube was backordered. You live and learn ill get my boxes from all wall next. Deff going to use westtech again but there selection is limited


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol westtech was here before wall tools and there from canada. Well when I went on there site it said f1 delivery service and im sure it wouldve gotten here sooner if they just told me the tube was backordered. You live and learn ill get my boxes from all wall next. Deff going to use westtech again but there selection is limited


Westtechs site is a little limited but if you go on there and search by brand, A lot more shows up, Also if you want something, Just ask Lynda, She will hunt it down for you, Often they do have it though, Also they don't show shipping, You ask then they give you all the freight options but yes, I think they could do better if they brought the page up to speed a little more, But still a great service, Blows away walltools.


----------



## Corey The Taper

cazna said:


> Westtechs site is a little limited but if you go on there and search by brand, A lot more shows up, Also if you want something, Just ask Lynda, She will hunt it down for you, Often they do have it though, Also they don't show shipping, You ask then they give you all the freight options but yes, I think they could do better if they brought the page up to speed a little more, But still a great service, Blows away walltools.


Yep was here a day earlier and came from a different country lol. I only seen the canam tubes and someone told me there not that good compared to the other ones at the same price


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> Yep was here a day earlier and came from a different country lol. I only seen the canam tubes and someone told me there not that good compared to the other ones at the same price


Who ever said that was correct, Can ams are not very good, Hard to clean, Tapepros bigger, works well and very easy clean, It would be interesting to see and try Columbia, Isnt that what you ordered?? You will have to post some close up pics for us to see :yes:


----------



## Corey The Taper

cazna said:


> Who ever said that was correct, Can ams are not very good, Hard to clean, Tapepros bigger, works well and very easy clean, It would be interesting to see and try Columbia, Isnt that what you ordered?? You will have to post some close up pics for us to see :yes:


Yea I ordered columbias they were around the same price as tapepro/blueline so I figured what the hell I might get a small tapepro for tight spaces just so I can see which is better. Theyre still waiting for the columbia tube I should just tell them to send me the blueline


----------



## VANMAN

All-wall for me was 3 days and on my door step!:thumbsup:
Blueline tube over here is £200


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> Yea I ordered columbias they were around the same price as tapepro/blueline so I figured what the hell I might get a small tapepro for tight spaces just so I can see which is better. Theyre still waiting for the columbia tube I should just tell them to send me the blueline


 
I got a small can am for tight spaces, never used it so I sold it, Standard tubes do most areas and if its too small its usually only a small amount so just hit it by hand.


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> All-wall for me was 3 days and on my door step!:thumbsup:
> Blueline tube over here is £200


I think mine was $280 NZ, Great value really.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> I think mine was $280 NZ, Great value really.


I only payed £400 for my mudrunnner so sure as a bear sh*ts in the woods I am not payin £200 for a tube!!!


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> I only payed £400 for my mudrunnner so sure as a bear sh*ts in the woods I am not payin £200 for a tube!!!


who would pay £200 for a tool like cp ? 
as for me it would stay there forever and ever :yes:


----------



## Corey The Taper

keke said:


> who would pay £200 for a tool like cp ?
> as for me it would stay there forever and ever :yes:


I paid 180 american for the columbia tube idk what that is in euros probably 200?


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> I paid 180 american for the columbia tube idk what that is in euros probably 200?


You're going in the wrong direction with your U.S. to euro conversion, Corey.


----------



## JustMe

Also, Van looks to be talking British pound - which would make the 1:1 difference even greater.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> You're going in the wrong direction with your U.S. to euro conversion, Corey.


Ohh yea I forgot euro is more so it would be around 120 euros or something like that I wonder how many pesos


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Ohh yea I forgot euro is more so it would be around 120 euros or something like that I wonder how many pesos


130 Euros, 108 British pounds, at today's rates for 180 U.S.


----------



## copernicusdan

just got flusher and tube also, having trouble getting the right amount of mud on corner, first couple were a mess, way too much mud/ too thick maybe, had some come out ok, but so far the best I can do is flush, then go back with a 6 inch to knock down the ridge they leave


----------



## cazna

copernicusdan said:


> just got flusher and tube also, having trouble getting the right amount of mud on corner, first couple were a mess, way too much mud/ too thick maybe, had some come out ok, but so far the best I can do is flush, then go back with a 6 inch to knock down the ridge they leave


Using a 2.5 flusher are we?


----------



## jcampbell

copernicusdan said:


> just got flusher and tube also, having trouble getting the right amount of mud on corner, first couple were a mess, way too much mud/ too thick maybe, had some come out ok, but so far the best I can do is flush, then go back with a 6 inch to knock down the ridge they leave


I had the same problem when I first got a tube . I switched to a blueline 3" and thinned my mud. 2 tubes of water to a box


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> I had the same problem when I first got a tube . I switched to a blueline 3" and thinned my mud. 2 tubes of water to a box


Does thinning it down so much cause problems i was always taught to never put any water at all but lately ive been putting 2 small coffee cups sometimes 3. Lets just say ive been coming home messier


----------



## Corey The Taper

My handles came in still no tube


----------



## JustMe

copernicusdan said:


> just got flusher and tube also, having trouble getting the right amount of mud on corner, first couple were a mess, way too much mud/ too thick maybe, had some come out ok, but so far the best I can do is flush, then go back with a 6 inch to knock down the ridge they leave


Whatever you're using for an applicator head can noticeably affect mud amount/control. I find ones like these to be harder to control (too much mud) - http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Mud-Heads/Inside-90-Applicator-Head.html - than I do ones like these - http://www.westtechtools.com/can-aminsidecornerapplicator.aspx


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Using a 2.5 flusher are we?


Maybe he's trying to use a direct flusher off a tube?

Copernicus, is that what you have, are using - a direct flusher setup?


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> Whatever you're using for an applicator head can noticeably affect mud amount/control. I find ones like these to be harder to control (too much mud) - http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Mud-Heads/Inside-90-Applicator-Head.html - than I do ones like these - http://www.westtechtools.com/can-aminsidecornerapplicator.aspx


I had tried both of those and the tapepros the best, Its like the advance style but different design, Goes very well, Far better than those two, The first is to much mud spread to far, The can ams a POS, The wheels clog and you don't realise it then you burn a flat spot on the wheels, Clean it out and try again then the wheels thump thump down the corner so you take the wheels off then the POS drags in the corner and its cast, So you leave dark drag marks everywhere then you work looks all messy, The tapepro just slips along and has great mud control.



JustMe said:


> Maybe he's trying to use a direct flusher off a tube?
> 
> Copernicus, is that what you have, are using - a direct flusher setup?


 
Maybe he is but 2.5 flushers I don't like for that reason, Edge ridges, Use a 2.5 angle head and its all good.


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> Does thinning it down so much cause problems i was always taught to never put any water at all but lately ive been putting 2 small coffee cups sometimes 3. Lets just say ive been coming home messier


Corey you just beginning to add water to mud, You need more than that, It needs to be like thick batter and it can flow and pour, Practice with stop you getting covered in it............If your that type of taper................Many just like getting mud everywhere.................Not me, I like to be clean as I can.................And try and use muds that are a multi mud, They stick a little better.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> .....Not me, I like to be clean as I can...


NO....! You don't say! :whistling2:


----------



## Corey The Taper

I didnt use the flushers yet I only put a couple of cups to trowel with thats why it got all over me. Tomorrow will be the first day I have a wool roller since my tube aint in yet prob another week. So ill put the corner tape like that ive notice the homax doesnt leave enough compound to fill the flat bevels completely. Do you just add extra mud while your wiping or just when you 2nd coat it


----------



## moore

Corey The Taper said:


> the homax doesnt leave enough compound to fill the flat bevels completely. Do you just add extra mud while your wiping or just when you 2nd coat it


So long as the tape sticks ..There's no need to fill the bevel..That's what the block coat Is for...Right?


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> I had tried both of those and the tapepros the best, Its like the advance style but different design, Goes very well, Far better than those two, The first is to much mud spread to far, The can ams a POS, The wheels clog and you don't realise it then you burn a flat spot on the wheels, Clean it out and try again then the wheels thump thump down the corner so you take the wheels off then the POS drags in the corner and its cast, So you leave dark drag marks everywhere then you work looks all messy, The tapepro just slips along and has great mud control.


I couldn't find it on Tapepro's site. Is it like the Blue Line on All-Wall's site that you're meaning? http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-use-inside-angle-head-applicator-blu-ah-38.html

Or is it the Tapepro Manta Ray you're meaning? Have they gone to just the Manta Ray, including for corners, like it looks like Bill is doing in an image on their site, and have discontinued any older 90 corner applicator?

I noticed that WestTech doesn't seem to show such as the Blue Line or Columbia corner applicators, when I was looking for a link to post to them - so I went to All-Wall's site for the Advance link. I wonder what the story is behind their reasoning for that. Aren't carrying them? Because.....?

As for how the Tapepro might do against the CanAm - the CanAm is what 2buckjr. is running in their video, that we've all come to know. But for the new guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU

I'm still not seeing such as Tapepro's/Blue Line's design delivering that kind of speed, while still having a controlled enough mud delivery. But if it can......any 'speed' video out there to show it can?

You make a good point about seized wheels and burning a flat spot on such as the CanAm. I've never had that happen, so it's never been an issue for me. But to such as Corey: Before you start running them, check to make sure the wheels are turning freely - even if they were after you last used them. If they're not turning - they can be a bit 'stuck' at the beginning at times, from previous dried mud film and any possible metal chemical reaction - give them a bit of a spin with fingers. &/or stick them in water for a couple minutes and then spin them, especially if they seem stuck more than usual.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Maybe he is but 2.5 flushers I don't like for that reason, Edge ridges, Use a 2.5 angle head and its all good.


I don't mind a 2.5 flusher behind something like a banjo or tube, where I can control my mud flow.

But behind a bazooka, where flow can't be reduced to accommodate....3" flusher works for me.

Unless the mud amount going on is getting pretty anorexic, I prefer 3", no matter what I'm using to put the mud on. 3.5" flusher after to finish, and it's good - for me. But 3" flusher after the 2.5 works as well. &/or 2.5 followed by 3.5. Whatever works best for you. Just letting the new guys know.


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> I didnt use the flushers yet I only put a couple of cups to trowel with thats why it got all over me.


Same mistake I made going from hand to machine tools, Two different mud thicknesses, Don't handle machine mixed mud by hand, And machines wont handle hand tool mud, BIG differences, Sooner you understand and figure that out the easier and less messy you will be.





JustMe said:


> I couldn't find it on Tapepro's site. Is it like the Blue Line on All-Wall's site that you're meaning? http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-use-inside-angle-head-applicator-blu-ah-38.html
> 
> Yes, Its that one.
> 
> I'm still not seeing such as Tapepro's/Blue Line's design delivering that kind of speed, while still having a controlled enough mud delivery. But if it can......any 'speed' video out there to show it can?
> 
> Trust me, It does, Its putting out two bands of mud like the can am but this also puts a band right in the centre, The white plastic slips along and its up to you how mud or how little mud you want, Very easy to control.
> 
> You make a good point about seized wheels and burning a flat spot on such as the CanAm.
> 
> That happened to me first time I used it, Then I got some more wheels made, Yes I tried everything to keep the wheels free and I think buck actually took his wheels off and ran it on the stainless guides, I also tried that, POS, After using the tapepro I sold the can am, Its junk.


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> I didnt use the flushers yet I only put a couple of cups to trowel with thats why it got all over me. Tomorrow will be the first day I have a wool roller since my tube aint in yet prob another week. So ill put the corner tape like that ive notice the homax doesnt leave enough compound to fill the flat bevels completely. Do you just add extra mud while your wiping or just when you 2nd coat it


 
If you had a blueline tube and the internal mudhead im talking about you would be very surprised how fast you can add mud to corners, Place tape in by hand, Roll, Then 2.5 inch anglehead.............Fast..............idiot proof...............minimal tools...............easy to clean and maintain................Then use same tube and mudhead to add mud, 3.5 flusher.....DONE.


Use a Multi mud for tape and finish coat........That's all you need to know.........Forget the rest and just do that


----------



## jcampbell

Corey The Taper said:


> Does thinning it down so much cause problems i was always taught to never put any water at all but lately ive been putting 2 small coffee cups sometimes 3. Lets just say ive been coming home messier


Like Moore said....u don't need to fill the bevel. You aren't trying to fill anything. Wipe them tight. Prefill all gaps bigger than 1/8 or so or it may dry with a ridge pointing out on the flats or the corners may pull out a bit and be rounded in the apex. U just want it to stick. . If u find the homax doesn't leave enough mud u can sand the underside of the red plastic a bit (part that the wheels are connected to) and it will work better for ya. The corner applicator for it on mine was extra thick so that's what I had to do. Worked good. 2 tubes of water is perfect for flushing. Not so runny as its dripping everywhere when you are rolling out your tapes but if you are too thick the flusher won't flush and you will then try pushing harder then you will get frustrated and say alot of bad words.....trust me ....I learned the hard way haha. This is just for the tape coat. For boxes I usually add a short tube of water but in your case maybe just half of the one you are getting. I couldn't understand adding so much water when I first started using the tools .....however ...the boys on here know what they are talking about . I would still be lost If it wasn't for mr 2buck. And PT. they helped me out a lot. not sure where these guys have disappeared to.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> That happened to me first time I used it, Then I got some more wheels made, Yes I tried everything to keep the wheels free and I think buck actually took his wheels off and ran it on the stainless guides, I also tried that, POS, After using the tapepro I sold the can am, Its junk.


If 2buck had thought his CanAm junk, I think we know what he would've done with his. And you can hear the wheels running on the one 2buckjr. is using in the video, so they weren't off for at least that video.

Why you had so much trouble like that, when so many others haven't.......could possibly have been the spacer sleeve(s?) on the screws that hold the wheels on? Maybe not long enough, for some reason? Factory glitch? .....?

Guys like mudslingr are using CanAm as well. Maybe he or someone else has run into that wheel issue before and can say what they found it to be. Just in case guys like Corey run into something similar.


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ&list=TLi0XyXptOV01EPoM2r3yr4AIGzfRwybL8


----------



## Corey The Taper

Thats how I will be doing corners once the tube arrives I already have the applicator. Is it normal for the flushers to have a little rust on the guided and the corner roller has a little too. I only used it once


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ&list=TLi0XyXptOV01EPoM2r3yr4AIGzfRwybL8


That was the 4 wheel CanAm mudslingr had said he tried, but didn't care for, so took the back 2 wheels off. (He could put shorter screws back in.) As I said a bit ago elsewhere (to Corey, I think), I thought 4 wheels would be too 'fast', too 'skatey' - not enough control - and maybe more difficult to control mud amount coming out. I don't which (don't remember?) if one or both might have been issues for him.


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Is it normal for the flushers to have a little rust on the guided and the corner roller has a little too. I only used it once


Yep, with at least those ones.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Yea I got the one with 2 wheels you showed me from canam looks like real good quality solid and the wheels dont look like they will be trouble


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> That was the 4 wheel CanAm mudslingr had said he tried, but didn't care for, so took the back 2 wheels off. (He could put shorter screws back in.) As I said a bit ago elsewhere (to Corey, I think), I thought 4 wheels would be too 'fast', too 'skatey' - not enough control - and maybe more difficult to control mud amount coming out. I don't which (don't remember?) if one or both might have been issues for him.


Btw, adding to this:

You'll notice the black streak marks in the vid, that caz was talking about. What's going on there is that because the 4 wheels are supposed to keep the applicator up off the wall, they didn't put stainless steel skids on them, like they do the 2 wheeled ones. Not having those skids (or if they're worn down too much) can leave that black streaking.

4 wheel, showing no stainless side skids: http://www.canamtool.com/products/applicator-heads/four-wheel-1-corner-applicator/

2 wheel, showing skids: http://www.canamtool.com/products/applicator-heads/inside-corner-applicator-head/


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Yea I got the one with 2 wheels you showed me from canam looks like real good quality solid and the wheels dont look like they will be trouble


It should last for a good time. Just do as already said - check the wheels when starting at the beginning, to make sure they're loose enough. Keeping it in water some at times while using it - during times when it'll sit a bit while flushing, or if leaving it sit overnight to use the next day - will help keep things turning. (Just don't throw it out with your water, if you leave it in there. It happens. Flushers, too.) 

Otherwise, you could end up ordering one or 2 of these: http://www.westtechtools.com/can-aminsideapplicatorwheel.aspx


----------



## saskataper

Here is a good vid showing how to use a tube and flusher

http://youtu.be/NjSslhb699g


----------



## Corey The Taper

saskataper said:


> Here is a good vid showing how to use a tube and flusher
> 
> http://youtu.be/NjSslhb699g


Ya I was watching that video thats the same flusher I ordered I cant tell if he has the springs on it. It looks like hes barely putting any force into it when I put mine to the corner it feels like it needs alot of pressure


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Ya I was watching that video thats the same flusher I ordered I cant tell if he has the springs on it. It looks like hes barely putting any force into it when I put mine to the corner it feels like it needs alot of pressure


That's skill you're seeing. As well, he has an extendable handle - good for leverage when have to reach.


----------



## moore

You grass hoppers!!! This is how it's done!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uFK8OGV2UM


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> You grass hoppers!!! This is how it's done!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uFK8OGV2UM


Remember your 3rd point to me over on the Chit Chat Thread: 3-If you just look like you know what your doing..You can fool a'lot people.

From most of the viewer comments to that video, it worked.

What's maybe even more disturbing is that if 'the educated' can't get even taping a simple drywall joint right enough, what's happening in the real complicated stuff that's being taught, being played around with?


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> What's maybe even more disturbing is that if 'the educated' can't get even taping a simple drywall joint right enough, what's happening in the real complicated stuff that's being taught, being played around with?


To maybe answer my question some, someone whose intelligence I respect a decent amount said that because something is simple, or seems simple, we often do it poorly.

Maybe the more complicated stuff is being treated a little more intelligently, more seriously. Usually.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

its about time Cory , its stiff in the beginning, then you will fly it all over..


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

moore said:


> you grass hoppers!!! This is how it's done!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ufk8ogv2um


lo0l


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> If 2buck had thought his CanAm junk, I think we know what he would've done with his.


What happens if you only have one choice...........You make it work, He didn't have the tapepro to try and prob would not have spent the money to find out, Ive tried all three and tapepros the king of them all.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Theres my first corner put it on with the homax rolled with columbia roller and flushed with 2.5 canam. Its not supposed to coat it right just to bed it or am I pushing too hard


----------



## jcampbell

Corey The Taper said:


> Theres my first corner put it on with the homax rolled with columbia roller and flushed with 2.5 canam. Its not supposed to coat it right just to bed it or am I pushing too hard


It will coat but just a really tight skim


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> What happens if you only have one choice...........You make it work, He didn't have the tapepro to try and prob would not have spent the money to find out, Ive tried all three and tapepros the king of them all.


What it sounds like you did try was a CanAm that wasn't working right, and are comparing with that.

But to better put this to rest: I'm going to add one of the Blue Line applicators in an order I'm placing, and compare it with my CanAm - with my keeping in mind that I'm more used to the CanAm than the Blue Line/Tapepro type - and then send it on to someone(s) else on here to try as well. I'm thinking saskataper for one, as he's running a CanAm I believe, and he likes to try different things and video them.

I've got a couple thoughts about the Tapepro/Blue Line applicator that haven't been mentioned yet, but I'll wait till I test it to see if those thoughts have some merit.


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Theres my first corner put it on with the homax rolled with columbia roller and flushed with 2.5 canam. Its not supposed to coat it right just to bed it or am I pushing too hard
> 
> View attachment 10199


You can dial out more mud flow with the Homax, if you want(?)

See how it looks after your next flusher coat. After it all dries.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Im already at max I noticed if u wait to long it gets harder to flush do you just coat 1 more time after it dries and when after everything else is 3rd coated


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> What it sounds like you did try was a CanAm that wasn't working right, and are comparing with that.
> 
> But to better put this to rest: I'm going to add one of the Blue Line applicators in an order I'm placing, and compare it with my CanAm - with my keeping in mind that I'm more used to the CanAm than the Blue Line/Tapepro type - and then send it on to someone(s) else on here to try as well. I'm thinking saskataper for one, as he's running a CanAm I believe, and he likes to try different things and video them.
> 
> I've got a couple thoughts about the Tapepro/Blue Line applicator that haven't been mentioned yet, but I'll wait till I test it to see if those thoughts have some merit.


Sounds great, I would be curious to know what you guys think as well.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Sounds great, I would be curious to know what you guys think as well.


I'll try to do right by it. I'm sure saskataper will as well - I already brought it up with him.


----------



## Corey The Taper

I noticed sometimes it wouldnt flush right unless I wet the tape with mud first


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Im already at max I noticed if u wait to long it gets harder to flush do you just coat 1 more time after it dries and when after everything else is 3rd coated



One more coat after you've installed the tapes will do it. Or should do it.



Corey The Taper said:


> I noticed sometimes it wouldnt flush right unless I wet the tape with mud first


You lost me a bit. How are you wetting it? With your mud applicator? Or....?

One thing I'll sometimes do when flushing is to not push into the corner as hard as I might, during my 1st pass around a room with a flusher. I just go around and spread the mud with it. That lets it dry back a bit when the board starts sucking moisture, and it does a bit of even shrinking back - which I find also helps fill in better those edges with bevels, when I haven't prefilled them. Then I'll make a 2nd/final pass, pushing in harder. That might help your flushing?

Regardless of whether you do it like that or do it like how the video saskataper posted, things should go 'slick' when flushing. Eg. Like 2buckjr, in the link I posted. Not putting enough mud on and the flusher is running too dry? Do you have some extra mud carried into the corners where you've left off flushing?


----------



## Paravain

Are you happy with the way they came out?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Its hard to explain some corners would flush no problem the flusher was full of mud then some corners were harder and woukdnt even coat then I added more mud to the corner with a knife and it would go fine. My tube hasnt come in yet so I was just taping the corners with the homax. Ill probably run the 2.5 over again since I got the hang of it kind of already just for practice its hard doing the 3 ways I kept on messing one side of the tape.


----------



## jcampbell

Corey The Taper said:


> Its hard to explain some corners would flush no problem the flusher was full of mud then some corners were harder and woukdnt even coat then I added more mud to the corner with a knife and it would go fine. My tube hasnt come in yet so I was just taping the corners with the homax. Ill probably run the 2.5 over again since I got the hang of it kind of already just for practice its hard doing the 3 ways I kept on messing one side of the tape.


How much water did u add and did u push hard when u used the roller. U need to get the mud out from behind the tape . U can hear the wheels when it's rolled right. There's no "cushion " of mud beneath the tape to deaden the sound of them rolling. . Wait. U have one of those old school rollers don't ya? With the 2 wheels. ?


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> How much water did u add and did u push hard when u used the roller. U need to get the mud out from behind the tape . U can hear the wheels when it's rolled right. There's no "cushion " of mud beneath the tape to deaden the sound of them rolling. . Wait. U have one of those old school rollers don't ya? With the 2 wheels. ?


No i bought the one suggested by just me the columbia roller that prevents snaking and yes I made sure to roll it hard im pretty sure it was just cause it was a little dry it was like the flusher wasnt pushing the mud to the apex so thats when I put it by hand. Also I added 4 cups of water medium coffee cup


----------



## saskataper

More water man. If you run your finger through the mud in the pail the line should close up immediately. It only to thin if it's running down the wall off your flusher or roller.


----------



## D A Drywall

saskataper said:


> More water man. If you run your finger through the mud in the pail the line should close up immediately. It only to thin if it's running down the wall off your flusher or roller.


I would agree with Saska. Different muds require different amounts of water. Doing the finger swipe should get you where you need to be. I started out with mud too stiff myself. 

I get the black line from my CanAm 2 wheeled applicator. But once the mud dries it is hidden. Never had a prob with wheels sticking. 

Looking forward to your reviews of the Blueline applicator. Sorry Caz but I'm skeptical that it can be faster than a properly working CanAm.


----------



## cazna

D A Drywall said:


> Looking forward to your reviews of the Blueline applicator. Sorry Caz but I'm skeptical that it can be faster than a properly working CanAm.


 
I don't think speeds any issue, That's upto the user, I just find the tapepro nicer to use, Glides along smooth and the mud pattern it puts out really nice, Where as I found the can am felt like it dragged, you had to put more weight behind it and hold it firm in the corner and the mud flow not as workable as the tapepro. Just the weight of the tube resting it the corner is enough for the tapepro to glide along, Can am needed held firmer in there.


Westtechs got a 4 wheel one, Wonder how that goes but to honest any of these with wheels really turns me off after the can am and using the tapepro, Keep it simple.

http://www.westtechtools.com/west-techinsidecornerapplicator.aspx


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> I don't think speeds any issue, That's upto the user, I just find the tapepro nicer to use, Glides along smooth and the mud pattern it puts out really nice, Where as I found the can am felt like it dragged, you had to put more weight behind it and hold it firm in the corner and the mud flow not as workable as the tapepro. Just the weight of the tube resting it the corner is enough for the tapepro to glide along, Can am needed held firmer in there.
> 
> 
> Westtechs got a 4 wheel one, Wonder how that goes but to honest any of these with wheels really turns me off after the can am and using the tapepro, Keep it simple.
> 
> http://www.westtechtools.com/west-techinsidecornerapplicator.aspx


That 'Keep it simple' cliche can come back to bite a person at times. (It has for me.) As Einstein (is supposed to have) said, "Everything should be made as simple as possible, but no simpler". That seems to make more sense. (If we really wanted to keep it simple, we'd be back to pan and knife, hawk and trowel.)

As much as I like hanging around a job longer that I have to (  ), speed is an issue, for at least some. The Can Ams move fast and easy, at least when working right. (Eg. 2buck/jr. video.)

Some things I'm thinking to look for:

Mud flow control. How easy, while still moving along well enough, can I control the amount of mud being put down, for the particular flusher &/or angle head combination I'm using at the time. Do I have to 'fight' with that. The Columbia one I have - designed like the Advance one - doesn't do it for me. The Can Am does.

How does it flush. How well does it help fill the corner.

The finish it leaves - does the finish come out better, and with less work to have it come out that way.

How does it handle the bevels - does it get hung up in there some/more, including if hand taping using a tube.

Does it better help fill the bevels in corners that haven't been pre-filled.

Anyone with other thoughts of things to look for, to compare?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Still no tube


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> Still no tube


You suck walltools, Seriously 

Hit Columbia up direct Corey, Aaron on here or hit there website and complain.


----------



## jcampbell

cazna said:


> You suck walltools, Seriously
> 
> Hit Columbia up direct Corey, Aaron on here or hit there website and complain.


It must be the new management? I spoke with Brandon directly on the phone with help from pt about getting an angle head from columbia. He actually called me about it. They had it sent directly from BC to me in 3 days. I live on the east coast . I guess I owe that one to pt as he put a good word in for me . That was over a year ago tho.


----------



## cazna

jcampbell said:


> It must be the new management? I spoke with Brandon directly on the phone with help from pt about getting an angle head from columbia. He actually called me about it. They had it sent directly from BC to me in 3 days. I live on the east coast . I guess I owe that one to pt as he put a good word in for me . That was over a year ago tho.


 
I don't think Brandons at walltools any more.


----------



## Corey The Taper

They said it couldnt be shipped from columbia it had to be shipped to them first im going to call them today


----------



## icerock drywall

I should of sent one of my tubes to you...my brother just spent easter with me and now he is on his way to new England ....
Hunter was great at walltools but he is no longer there.


----------



## Corey The Taper

icerock drywall said:


> I should of sent one of my tubes to you...my brother just spent easter with me and now he is on his way to new England ....
> Hunter was great at walltools but he is no longer there.


Thanks its ok should be here soon first 2 pics is of fibafused corners and finish flush on cracks last I hand finished


----------



## Corey The Taper

My compound tube is coming on tuesday


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> My compound tube is coming on tuesday


That's one thing about ordering popular items - they can be out of stock.

Speaking of which: Joe from Wall Tools just called me, saying they ran out of the Blue Line inside applicators before they got to filling out my order - they were on sale, so maybe guys were grabbing them up faster than usual(?)
He said they won't have any in stock for a few weeks - and that would put me into a time when I'll be doing some things other than drywall finishing (and maybe never to return?), so I told him to ship the other items I'd ordered and would think about maybe re-ordering the applicator later.

So no big testing shoot out between it and the Can Ams, at least not for a time.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> That's one thing about ordering popular items - they can be out of stock.
> 
> Speaking of which: Joe from Wall Tools just called me, saying they ran out of the Blue Line inside applicators before they got to filling out my order - they were on sale, so maybe guys were grabbing them up faster than usual(?)
> He said they won't have any in stock for a few weeks - and that would put me into a time when I'll be doing some things other than drywall finishing (and maybe never to return?), so I told him to ship the other items I'd ordered and would think about maybe re-ordering the applicator later.
> 
> So no big testing shoot out between it and the Can Ams, at least not for a time.


Atleast you got a call I didnt know anything untill stuff didnt show up


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Atleast you got a call I didnt know anything untill stuff didnt show up


Maybe because I'm outside the U.S. and you're not? More hassle, and more expensive, to ship 1 item out of country?

I wouldn't have answered it - it was long distance, from a # I didn't recognize and was coming to my home phone, so I thought 'phone solicitors' - but my wife answered it and passed it on to me.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> Maybe because I'm outside the U.S. and you're not? More hassle, and more expensive, to ship 1 item out of country?
> 
> I wouldn't have answered it - it was long distance, from a # I didn't recognize and was coming to my home phone, so I thought 'phone solicitors' - but my wife answered it and passed it on to me.


Lol maybe hows the corners look in the pic I took


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol maybe hows the corners look in the pic I took


Looking good, especially for no tube. I'm wondering if you're running a bit of a ridge on the ceiling side, though? Just looks (to me) like it might be a bit, in your 2nd pic.

Then maybe not.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ya it is there wasnt enough mud so I kind of had to push I put the mud on by knife I think thats my problem I noticed the corner roller pushes the mud to the sides so when I flush it therez none actually in the middle so I have to push more instead of it just gliding like if there was alot of mud


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Ya it is there wasnt enough mud so I kind of had to push I put the mud on by knife I think thats my problem I noticed the corner roller pushes the mud to the sides so when I flush it therez none actually in the middle so I have to push more instead of it just gliding like if there was alot of mud


Sounds like your banjo mud was thicker than it maybe should've been(?)

Were you using a 2 1/2" flusher, after taping with the Homax? Or 3"?

Could be that the flow on the Homax is a little anorexic for corner tapes as well, when using a flusher - and especially if your mud's a bit thick(?) It happens, including for me when I've closed the opening on my Ames banjo too much - adjuster for the opening is shot right now, so I stick something in there to act as an adjuster and sometimes get it a bit too closed.

The 2nd flush takes care of things for me. Running your flusher one way, and then the other, will help fill in gaps. For verticals - unless there's hanging ceilings and not 3 ways - I'll usually go from top to bottom, and then back up. Horizontals I'll run either direction 1st, and then reverse it.


----------



## JustMe

Mind you, if you were using FibaFuse then chances are it wouldn't have been all that thick, or you should've been tearing it while pulling it out.


----------



## gazman

JustMe said:


> That's one thing about ordering popular items - they can be out of stock.
> 
> Speaking of which: Joe from Wall Tools just called me, saying they ran out of the Blue Line inside applicators before they got to filling out my order - they were on sale, so maybe guys were grabbing them up faster than usual(?)
> He said they won't have any in stock for a few weeks - and that would put me into a time when I'll be doing some things other than drywall finishing (and maybe never to return?), so I told him to ship the other items I'd ordered and would think about maybe re-ordering the applicator later.
> 
> So no big testing shoot out between it and the Can Ams, at least not for a time.


Give West Tech a call.:yes: I for one am keen to hear the results of your testing.


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> Give West Tech a call.:yes: I for one am keen to hear the results of your testing.


I didn't see it on their site the 1st couple times I looked, but now I came across it - took a different way of searching for it. I'll contact them and see if they have 1.


----------



## Corey The Taper

When I was taping with paper tape some corners would go so easy especially the verticals when it got time for ceilings it would be harder on some of them and it would drip mud


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> Give West Tech a call.:yes: I for one am keen to hear the results of your testing.


Order placed over the phone, with Linda. Gave her cazna's regards over the phone, as well - and sent her a link to his WestTech Tools thread.


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> When I was taping with paper tape some corners would go so easy especially the verticals when it got time for ceilings it would be harder on some of them and it would drip mud


It happens.


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> Order placed over the phone, with Linda.


Just got an email confirmation it's being mailed today. 'Lynda', not 'Linda', says the email, and she's dropping it off at the post office on her way home from work. Can't get much better service than that. :thumbup: to Lynda.


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> Just got an email confirmation it's being mailed today. 'Lynda', not 'Linda', says the email, and she's dropping it off at the post office on her way home from work. Can't get much better service than that. :thumbup: to Lynda.


AWSOME, Told you she was great to deal with, Westtech and All Wall are the best but I do love Lyndas direct dealing as apposed to just punching in an order and hoping its in stock and arrive, All though Never had a problem with All Wall either but Westtech has some different products that All Wall.


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> Order placed over the phone, with Linda. Gave her cazna's regards over the phone, as well - and sent her a link to his WestTech Tools thread.


 
Add a little note to that thread as well justme, Tell the world Westtechs another great option for us. Its not all walltools and all wall.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> AWSOME, Told you she was great to deal with, Westtech and All Wall are the best but I do love Lyndas direct dealing as apposed to just punching in an order and hoping its in stock and arrive, All though Never had a problem with All Wall either but Westtech has some different products that All Wall.


Yes, she was great. Could even hear it in her voice when I was talking to her.

Speaking of great companies and different products: Aaron from Columbia messaged me, saying he'd send out a tool sample for me to try. It was in response to my last comment on this thread, having to do with their new flushers: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/canadian-taping-tools-supply-5041/ 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

And like you'd suggested, I PM'd VanMan on that new Tapepro light weight angle head he's got. He's sending it out my way as well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

It'll be interesting mixing and matching all those - see how much better something can be made from it than what I now have. I'll report on anything I find. saskataper will also likely do the same, when I turn it all over for him to try as well.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Add a little note to that thread as well justme, Tell the world Westtechs another great option for us. Its not all walltools and all wall.


Will do. And thanks for putting us on to them. Good find. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

That's great Justme, Sounds awesome.

Be interesting hear how it all goes and what the new Columbia flushers etc are like.

Have fun with it all :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Dam now I want columbia flushers ill let just me try them out first also how they compare to blueline.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> That's great Justme, Sounds awesome.
> 
> Be interesting hear how it all goes and what the new Columbia flushers etc are like.
> 
> Have fun with it all :thumbsup::thumbup:


Thanks, caz. I will.

Along with such as that newer Tapepro angle head Van is sending me as well, I'm thinking that if Aaron could supply samples of more than their new flusher - eg. maybe their new inside corner applicator version? - that there could be enough to warrant sending it your way after. See what you guys might think of it all. Especially since at times you guys run some different applicators and flushers than we do. No promises, but I'll see what I can put together.


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Dam now I want columbia flushers ill let just me try them out first also how they compare to blueline.


I don't have any Blue Line, Corey. Can Am and BTE is what I have for flushers.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ohh mustve got confused question should I coat the 3 ways before I do the finish flush then again after the final flush


----------



## Philma Crevices

1x after finish pass should be all ya need on 3 ways, when picking angles behind your gun/banjo ya can leave a bit extra if they aren't coming out nice on finish


----------



## Corey The Taper

After your done wiping the tape with the flusher on first coat do you always have to clean the 3 ways or can you get good enough that theres no touchups


----------



## Magic

I think I know what you are asking.
On first tape I wipe it clean and dont really leave any mudd. When I flush my angles is when I touch my 3ways for the 2nd time.


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Ohh mustve got confused question should I coat the 3 ways before I do the finish flush then again after the final flush


The confusion is understood, with all the brand names we've been talking about. I am looking forward to trying whatever Aaron might be able to provide, even if a flusher is all he's able to supply of the new tools they have coming out.

I'll 1st coat corners at the time I put on the tapes, using the taping or AP mud that's being used to put on the tapes. Then I'll coat the corners again when final flushing. If you're having problems with the corners, there's a couple things I can say that might be a help.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Im probably going to flush my corners before 3rd coating just incase if I see something that doesnt pass I cant take a chance since after 3rd I need to sand cant wait another day


----------



## Magic

JustMe said:


> there's a couple things I can say that might be a help.


Lets hear the tips! Im sure there are a few around who struggle with picking 3ways and can use some tips.


----------



## JustMe

Magic said:


> Lets hear the tips! Im sure there are a few around who struggle with picking 3ways and can use some tips.


No rocket science to the tips. Picking a right knife for oneself is a start. For those who haven't been here for all that long, a # of the guys were saying how they Loved Advance's 6" knife for doing corners - the ones that cazna posted a recent pic of in his OP on this thread: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/west-tech-drywall-tools-4920/

I think 2buck was saying that he found what works best for him with those knives was pulling the ceiling part 1st, then the 2 wall sides - pulling away from the other side on the walls.

Then there's the 5"-6" knives that aren't bell shaped, but have sides that are more straighter. Some may not really know about them, or have tried them. Those can help keep your knife out of getting into the other sides when doing a 3 way.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> I think 2buck was saying that he found what works best for him with those knives was pulling the ceiling part 1st, then the 2 wall sides - pulling away from the other side on the walls.
> 
> .


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> 3 ways - YouTube


I stand corrected. Thanks, moore.


----------



## JustMe

Btw, for any of you more recent members who hawk and trowel, you might want to check out some of 2buck's videos on it - a couple links are shown at the end of the video moore posted. Some picked up new ways to h&t from those videos.


----------



## Magic

I like that Moore. Been doing it with my 6" hyde forever.. I like how he didnt have to touch the third side... Brilliant!
I thought I was done tool shopping...


----------



## cazna

I so love those advance 6 knifes, Ive had mine for 4 years still going strong, I was just worried something might happen to it and I couldn't get any more so I stocked up on spares, I use it for everything, taping, beads, screws, scraping, Not really into the bigger advances though, Bit soft along the back bone.


----------



## Magic

Is this the one?http://www.walltools.com/advance-co...-steel-adv-37706-37708-37710-37712-37714.html


----------



## moore

The Advance 8 Is a great wipe down knife!!:yes:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Magic

What is "wipe down"? Like to wipe down three ways? I hear you guys saying it but no clue what it means. 

Cory, did you get your order today?


----------



## Philma Crevices

Wipedown knife is for wiping flats when stringing tape. You dont need an advance knife to do 3ways like that, I always file the edges of my hyde 6 and gives it the same effect.

Personal pref on wipedown knife for me is 8" blue steel extra flimsy


----------



## Corey The Taper

Nope no order yet


----------



## Magic

Philma Crevices said:


> Wipedown knife is for wiping flats when stringing tape. You dont need an advance knife to do 3ways like that, I always file the edges of my hyde 6 and gives it the same effect.
> 
> Personal pref on wipedown knife for me is 8" blue steel extra flimsy


Gotcha.
Ive always used a 6" hyde too for 3ways but find I leave a hollow side alot. With the big square 6 it looks like it leaves more mudd but also looks like you gotta sand 3" out where the edge is. Im sure its a horse a piece but worth a shot.


----------



## gazman

Corey The Taper said:


> Nope no order yet


I placed an order with All-Wall last Wednesday. Let's see who gets their order first, don't forget I am in Australia.


----------



## Magic

Just cancel it and order an angle box
Its a bit of a work out but you can fly coating your angles.


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> I placed an order with All-Wall last Wednesday. Let's see who gets their order first, don't forget I am in Australia.


It arrived an hour ago:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Magic said:


> Is this the one?http://www.walltools.com/advance-co...-steel-adv-37706-37708-37710-37712-37714.html


No its not that one, That one looks awful, Here, its this one, This one looks sooo much better :whistling2:

http://www.westtechtools.com/advance6coolgrip.aspx


----------



## Corey The Taper

Tube should be here any minute


----------



## Corey The Taper

Finally


----------



## Magic

Cool beans! Did you get the head for off angles? 
Do they make a way smaller version. That thing looks big.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> Cool beans! Did you get the head for off angles?
> Do they make a way smaller version. That thing looks big.


Its a 42 inch and yea they make smaller one and the applicator is for inside 90s


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

Congrats Cory... I bit you cant wait to use it...


----------



## gazman

Hi Corey. Is that the Columbia? How about some close up pictures. There were some rumors that it would have a filler nozzle.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Hi Corey. Is that the Columbia? How about some close up pictures. There were some rumors that it would have a filler nozzle.


Gaz,Thanx for the congratulations on me drinkin and buyin stuff again!(Engagement) I do believe that the Columbia tube with the filler and the bearings on the plunger is not out yet!
I am not sure!!
I hope it will soon as I just love buying stuff! LOL


----------



## VANMAN

I think we need 2 ask Aaron!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

I will take a close up after but it looks like the little ball end can screw off im not sure if thats what your talking about but yea it is a columbia im not sure if it was before but the ball end is at an angle like the blueline ones


----------



## Corey The Taper

I just flushed with the 3.5 when I was cleaning the edges I noticed some didnt fill all the way I think its because I didnt fill with the 2.5 too good can I run the 3.5 again


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> I just flushed with the 3.5 when I was cleaning the edges I noticed some didnt fill all the way I think its because I didnt fill with the 2.5 too good can I run the 3.5 again


You can pass a flusher several times to get the result you want, I do, But if you flush, then wait, then try for another flush the skids can leave tracks in in the mud, Then you need to add a little more mud and go again.


----------



## Corey The Taper

I meant like let it dry then coat it again with the same size flusher or should I use the 2.5 over the 3.5 now. The applicator is kind of tricky to get used to I think its just too stiff sometimes I need to put force for it to follow the wall. Im guessing this all goes quicker with experience


----------



## Philma Crevices

Corey The Taper said:


> I just flushed with the 3.5 when I was cleaning the edges I noticed some didnt fill all the way I think its because I didnt fill with the 2.5 too good can I run the 3.5 again


How did your 2nd pass turn out Corey?

Do you bazooka or banjo your angles on? If you banjo you need to adjust for heavier flow so 1st fluch will fill more. Also a prob could be you were stingy with the mud your first time running the new toy.


----------



## Corey The Taper

The first pic is what I mean how it didnt fill in too good see the line


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> I meant like let it dry then coat it again with the same size flusher or should I use the 2.5 over the 3.5 now. The applicator is kind of tricky to get used to I think its just too stiff sometimes I need to put force for it to follow the wall. Im guessing this all goes quicker with experience


Give the corner a sand out with a flex edge then hit it again with 3.5, Can am applicators junk, Bluelines the best.

Not sure what you doing yet but you mud edges should be straight and even lines, You will figure it out, Thin your mud.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Corey The Taper said:


> The first pic is what I mean how it didnt fill in too good see the line


No I put the homax banjo at max so idk what happened I guess I need practice lol im still at work its 6 here my wife is already pissed


----------



## moore

Corey The Taper said:


> im still at work its 6 here my wife is already pissed


BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ :jester:


----------



## Corey The Taper

I put 1 tube of water like you guys said so I think its thin enough? Idk lol


----------



## jcampbell

Corey The Taper said:


> I put 1 tube of water like you guys said so I think its thin enough? Idk lol


It was 2 tubes that I use with the zook or the homax. That will make a big difference for ya. 1.5 for second pass with angle head on a box. Although I think mine is a 36


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ill try 1.5 tomorrow maybe it wasnt thin enough then cause I really had to push the tube or maybe im weak


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> Ill try 1.5 tomorrow maybe it wasnt thin enough then cause I really had to push the tube or maybe im weak


It just not thin enough, It has to pour, If you kicked over the bucket would spill over the floor?? Not like water but like a thick pancake mix.


----------



## Kiwiman

Corey The Taper said:


> No I put the homax banjo at max so idk what happened I guess I need practice lol im still at work its 6 here my wife is already pissed


I've tried a homax for taping corners and it won't put out enough mud for flushing with an anglehead (even on max).


----------



## Corey The Taper

cazna said:


> It just not thin enough, It has to pour, If you kicked over the bucket would spill over the floor?? Not like water but like a thick pancake mix.


I thought it was thin enough but it mustve not been. I use usg greenlid when I hit the mixer handle most of the mud just falls off it but I will try adding another half tube. Idk why but my 3 ways suck I keep on messing up one side and im using the knife you guys said too but its a kobalt one from lowes it has the straight edge but its kind of stiff so maybe thats why. On some corners in the closets and bathroom I didnt even clean it I just passed the flusher from both sides so it was somewhat clean and just left it so I can scrape and coat it when it dries so I can try both ways


----------



## Corey The Taper

Kiwiman said:


> I've tried a homax for taping corners and it won't put out enough mud for flushing with an anglehead (even on max).


Im glad im not the only one who had this problem I was getting discouraged. Next time I can put the corners on by tube and use the homax for butts and flats or I can just add mud after rolling the corner.


----------



## Magic

Corey The Taper said:


> *Idk why but my 3 ways suck I keep on messing up one side and im using the knife


What do you mean? Is the tape moving or you saying one side of your angle just looks ugly?


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> im not sure if it was before but the ball end is at an angle like the blueline ones


Columbias have always had an angle. The more sloped side is what I call the 'fast' side. You go faster, better with it being positioned to the front when coating angles.




Corey The Taper said:


> I meant like let it dry then coat it again with the same size flusher or should I use the 2.5 over the 3.5 now. The applicator is kind of tricky to get used to I think its just too stiff sometimes I need to put force for it to follow the wall. Im guessing this all goes quicker with experience


Too stiff? Are the wheels on it turning freely, easily by hand? Are you putting it in some water while you're stopping at times to flush your corners?

For having to put force to it so it'll follow the wall, check out again 2buck's angle coating video. With the 'fast' side of the tube to the front, and mud thin enough, and pushing the tube along more with the arm on the plunger and the other arm more guiding it along, you should be able to get that kind of result. Also, how 2buckjr. is doing his vertical corners is how I do mine - from the middle down to the floor, and from the middle up to the top, turning the tube so the fast side stays to the front:









Corey The Taper said:


> Idk why but my 3 ways suck I keep on messing up one side and im using the knife you guys said too but its a kobalt one from lowes it has the straight edge but its kind of stiff so maybe thats why.


You could try something like coating the ceiling the day you tape and then coat the wall sides the next day. Or wall sides the day you tape and ceiling next day.


----------



## thefinisher

Corey The Taper said:


> Im glad im not the only one who had this problem I was getting discouraged. Next time I can put the corners on by tube and use the homax for butts and flats or I can just add mud after rolling the corner.


You can add mud from what i have heard. Personally i would just flush it with your smallest flusher and then coat it out when you skim. I know a flusher leaves more mud. Should be ok with one coat.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> What do you mean? Is the tape moving or you saying one side of your angle just looks ugly?


One side looks ugly


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> Columbias have always had an angle. The more sloped side is what I call the 'fast' side. You go faster, better with it being positioned to the front when coating angles.
> 
> Too stiff? Are the wheels on it turning freely, easily by hand? Are you putting it in some water while you're stopping at times to flush your corners?
> 
> For having to put force to it so it'll follow the wall, check out again 2buck's angle coating video. With the 'fast' side of the tube to the front, and mud thin enough, and pushing the tube along more with the arm on the plunger and the other arm more guiding it along, you should be able to get that kind of result. Also, how 2buckjr. is doing his vertical corners is how I do mine - from the middle down to the floor, and from the middle up to the top, turning the tube so the fast side stays to the front:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU
> 
> You could try something like coating the ceiling the day you tape and then coat the wall sides the next day. Or wall sides the day you tape and ceiling next day.


Well the only time it was stiff was doing verticals and I think you just solved that problem. On ceilings I do it the way you mentioned as its the easiest way I just need to get it consistant with how much mud I leave sometimes its alot sometimes not which I think thinning it a little more will help. Also thinning it that much wont make it crack will it


----------



## Corey The Taper

thefinisher said:


> You can add mud from what i have heard. Personally i would just flush it with your smallest flusher and then coat it out when you skim. I know a flusher leaves more mud. Should be ok with one coat.


its like one side has a canyon like it didnt have enough mud


----------



## Corey The Taper

Also when I flush from the floor up to the ceiling it tends to take alot of mud off but when I go from ceiling to the floor it leaves enough but leaves a mess in the bottom


----------



## Magic

I always go from top to bottom unless the flusher is clean, then I will do a couple going up. 
As you get comfortable with your flusher you will be able to ease up a bit for the last couple feet so you dont get the mudd pile at the bottom. 
With the 3ways it just takes lots of practice. Just get a pattern and stick with it. Across, down and over. Rinse repeat. Remember you are not trying to leave mudd on top of wett tape. You are just trying to make a square base so when you come back it is easy to coat when you run your angles for finish coat.


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Also when I flush from the floor up to the ceiling it tends to take alot of mud off but when I go from ceiling to the floor it leaves enough but leaves a mess in the bottom


When you're going from floor to ceiling, is the angled ball part on the handle pointing down or pointing up, when you hold the handle level with the floor. It should be pointing down. Same when going from ceiling to floor.

For 3 ways, I'll usually go down 1st, then back up and clean things up in the 3 way. But I have at times gone the opposite - bottom to the top, then back down. Depends on the situation.

If garbage gets into some of the mud at the bottom when going from top to bottom, I'll carry some of the clean mud back up to the top and leave the corrupted mud at the bottom, to be cleaned up after.

Where there's hanging ceilings - no 3 ways - I'll usually go the reverse. Bottom to top and then back down, if I don't plan on going up to clean up any excess mud at the top. Instead, I'll clean it at the bottom.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> When you're going from floor to ceiling, is the angled ball part on the handle pointing down or pointing up, when you hold the handle level with the floor. It should be pointing down. Same when going from ceiling to floor.
> 
> For 3 ways, I'll usually go down 1st, then back up and clean things up in the 3 way. But I have at times gone the opposite - bottom to the top, then back down. Depends on the situation.
> 
> If garbage gets into some of the mud at the bottom when going from top to bottom, I'll carry some of the clean mud back up to the top and leave the corrupted mud at the bottom, to be cleaned up after.
> 
> Where there's hanging ceilings - no 3 ways - I'll usually go the reverse. Bottom to top and then back down, if I don't plan on going up to clean up any excess mud at the top. Instead, I'll clean it at the bottom.


I point the ball to which ever way im moving the flusher


----------



## Corey The Taper

Is it ok if the tape still shows on some parts like where there is no bevel it just looks like there is a thin coat on top


----------



## Corey The Taper




----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> I point the ball to which ever way im moving the flusher


Then in the instances where you're flushing from floor to ceiling I'd say you've got it pointed the wrong way.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> Then in the instances where you're flushing from floor to ceiling I'd say you've got it pointed the wrong way.


Yea I started pointing it toward the floor like you said came out better and I think I finally got the hang of it thinned the mud down and put more pressure. Is the tape in the pic good or am I pushing to hard


----------



## Corey The Taper

Its mostly on vertical angles on the left side idk why its doing that on just that side


----------



## Kiwiman

Corey The Taper said:


> Its mostly on vertical angles on the left side idk why its doing that on just that side


If it's the same as that pic then it's because one side has a taper and the other side doesn't.
Or.....if it's always on the left side on verticals going from bottom to top, what happens if you go from top to bottom? does the problem change to the right side?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Even on corners that arent tapered it does it on the left corner. The pic is a cotner where both sides is factory edge as we call it


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Yea I started pointing it toward the floor like you said came out better and I think I finally got the hang of it thinned the mud down and put more pressure. Is the tape in the pic good or am I pushing to hard


You'll also have it pointed in the wrong direction when you're pushing the flusher away from you in other instances. As an example, the youtube link saskataper posted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjSslhb699g&feature=youtu.be

If you watch throughout it, you'll see where when he's pushing the flusher away from him along the ceiling, then the tip is pointed away from the direction he's flushing. When he's pulling the flusher behind him, the tip is pointed in the direction he's going.

On the tape coverage, see how it dries. Tape line can show when things are wet, but disappears when things dry.



Corey The Taper said:


> Its mostly on vertical angles on the left side idk why its doing that on just that side


Like k-man said, it looks to be a bevelled corner(?) Which would mean the tape is buried more.
But also make sure you're staying square as you can into the corner with your handle and the bent tip on your handle. 45 degrees on both sides. Although that can be a bit forgiving.
Or if you have to stay to one side on some corners, remember to rotate your tip so it more squares it into the corner.


----------



## Corey The Taper

No matter what it does it only on bottom left of the corner


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> You'll also have it pointed in the wrong direction when you're pushing the flusher away from you in other instances. As an example, the youtube link saskataper posted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjSslhb699g&feature=youtu.be
> 
> If you watch throughout it, you'll see where when he's pushing the flusher away from him along the ceiling, then the tip is pointed away from the direction he's flushing. When he's pulling the flusher behind him, the tip is pointed in the direction he's going.
> 
> On the tape coverage, see how it dries. Tape line can show when things are wet, but disappears when things dry.
> 
> Like k-man said, it looks to be a bevelled corner(?) Which would mean the tape is buried more.
> But also make sure you're staying square as you can into the corner with your handle and the bent tip on your handle. 45 degrees on both sides. Although that can be a bit forgiving.
> Or if you have to stay to one side on some corners, remember to rotate your tip so it more squares it into the corner.


Ya ive watched that video a bunch of times you guys make it look so easy and clean my applicator gets all filled with mud. And I think I understand the ball thing if you are pushing you face the ball away from the point but if you are pulling it should face the point. Also I get alot of air pockets and I do the tapping of the handle on the floor but once theres no pressure in the handle it just sucks the air again


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> View attachment 10254


I think your flusher is to tight on your ball, the flusher need to rotate on the ball ...I like it a little sloppy for speed. you do this with a little bend on the flusher spring
and keep it wet:whistling2:
the flusher sits in a bucket with a little water in it ...about 3'' over a tile sponge. slap the flusher on the tile sponge and flush the corner 
I do my corners crazy... I have a 3/8 tip on my tube and I just run a bead of mud in all the corners in one room at a time ...then flush them. I don't use the ball on my tube


----------



## Corey The Taper

Yea everything is kind of stiff the flusher isnt loose on the ball and what spring should I bend the one behind the flusher wings or the ball


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Yea everything is kind of stiff the flusher isnt loose on the ball and what spring should I bend the one behind the flusher wings or the ball


take the spring off the flusher...then bend both the wings a little at a time ...put back on the ball .you don't want it tight.


----------



## Corey The Taper

icerock drywall said:


> take the spring off the flusher...then bend both the wings a little at a time ...put back on the ball .you don't want it tight.


Which spring the one holding the ball or the one holding the wings


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Which spring the one holding the ball or the one holding the wings


looks like this


----------



## Corey The Taper

So you just pull them out east and west


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> So you just pull them out east and west


no you need to bend the center of each wing where the ball snaps into


----------



## Corey The Taper

icerock drywall said:


> no you need to bend the center of each wing where the ball snaps into


Ok thanks I got it now


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Ok thanks I got it now


did it work :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

icerock drywall said:


> did it work :thumbsup:


Didnt get to try it yet been sanding all day


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Didnt get to try it yet been sanding all day


it don't take all day to sand...you need a power sander:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Lol I do have one just takes time cleaning a house filled with a bunch of crap


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol I do have one just takes time cleaning a house filled with a bunch of crap


I will be in New England in July...I am from NH


----------



## Corey The Taper

Thats about 4 hrs away I think depends where im close to rhode island like 40 min from providence


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Thats about 4 hrs away I think depends where im close to rhode island like 40 min from providence


 my summer house is on the beach,Salisbury, MA:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

About 2 hrs away your not scared living on the beach?


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> About 2 hrs away your not scared living on the beach?


the back yard is all sand:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

The tip worked perfect I taped today and its 100 times better the spring mustve been making it stay at weird angles and not moving freely


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> The tip worked perfect I taped today and its 100 times better the spring mustve been making it stay at weird angles and not moving freely


:thumbsup: it will get looser it time and when it starts to get to sloppy you will need to bend it the other way...did you leave your flusher in water as well?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ya I need to bring more water theres never any water in these houses or heat sometimes theres no electric


----------



## saskataper

I bring a small dehumidifier to my jobs. Helps with drying and every morning I have a couple gallons of clean water. I usually have more water at the end of the job than I brought.


----------



## icerock drywall

saskataper said:


> I bring a small dehumidifier to my jobs. Helps with drying and every morning I have a couple gallons of clean water. I usually have more water at the end of the job than I brought.


nice...if you put a filter on the end of it you could drink it:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Thats actually a good idea thanks


----------



## Corey The Taper

The tape I did saturday looks 100 times better then the first day I flushed. I want to thank everyone again who helped me on what tools to get and who gave me tips. I really appreciate it.


----------



## fr8train

I have an issue with my 2.5" angle head, it's relatively new and the pole I have is as well. They just need to break in a bit, getting better with time. Till then it's a pita


----------



## Corey The Taper

Yea and also the mud thinness has alot to do with it too which I wasnt doing enough at first


----------



## Magic

fr8train said:


> I have an issue with my 2.5" angle head, it's relatively new and the pole I have is as well. They just need to break in a bit, getting better with time. Till then it's a pita


I never had an anglehead i needed to break in. Whats it doing? What kind is it? Ill be replacing my old 2.5 head but dont want one i need to break in.


----------



## icerock drywall

Magic said:


> I never had an anglehead i needed to break in. Whats it doing? What kind is it? Ill be replacing my old 2.5 head but dont want one i need to break in.


sometimes they do a vender change and the springs are not set the same.


----------



## fr8train

On mine, it appears to be the cup on the head and the ball on the handle. With no pressure, it spins fine, with pressure sometimes it wants to rack the head in the angle.


----------



## Magic

Off subject* Have you heard of anyone hear that can make an anglehead not leak so much? It does a good job coating but drips way too much.


----------



## fr8train

Btw, I have a 2.5" DM bone head, and a blue line pole


----------



## fr8train

Magic said:


> Off subject* Have you heard of anyone hear that can make an anglehead not leak so much? It does a good job coating but drips way too much.


Where does it drip from? Might need adjusting.


----------



## Magic

fr8train said:


> Where does it drip from? Might need adjusting.


From what I can tell its drips from between the forged head and the frame that holds the blades on. When clean you can see too much space between the two compared to my new one. 
Sucks because its done this from day one and has gotten worse. It's never been dropped and the bullet thingy is straight. 
When in chicago I went to the DM factor
y/store and had them take a look and put new blades in it. He said, "let me know how it works for you now".
I called and let them know it was still dripping. He said soory. Lol


----------



## fr8train

Can you take the head apart and tweak the frame? That part might not be right. If you look around Columbia has some vids on you tube on how to tear one apart and how it's supposed to be set up. Maybe someone can post the links


----------



## cazna

Angleheads often seem to drip, Worse on mudruners as they force the mud more.


----------



## Corey The Taper

I noticed today when I was flushing corners theres little lines do I just sand it a little like you would a knife or trowel


----------



## fr8train

Define lines. Like the lines a brand new knife or trowel leaves?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ya something like that I never sanded my flushers just started using it right away its like little lines of a peice of sand was in the mud but there isnt


----------



## Magic

I think the base piece is just too small. The reveal around it is even. I think they just machined too much off and left it sloppy. 
I got a new roller too with my angle head. So nice using a nice new roller.


----------



## Corey The Taper

But everything else is good kind of messy so far but ill get the hang of it I just push away from every corner so I dont touch the 3 way till its dry but theres ridges from the skid on the flusher which is no problem since its an eady touchup


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> I think the base piece is just too small. The reveal around it is even. I think they just machined too much off and left it sloppy.
> I got a new roller too with my angle head. So nice using a nice new roller.


I seen a video like they said from columbia it teaches you how to fix every part of the angle head ill see if I can find it for you


----------



## Corey The Taper

Columbia Taping Tools Anglehead Repair Video Part…:*http://youtu.be/chLJramhbHA

Columbia Taping Tools Anglehead Repair Video Part…: http://youtu.be/rlAp1hdL3oE


----------



## Magic

I will check out the vids. Thank you. 
Its hard to tell but that gap oozes alot of mudd and its on both sides. 
Trying to keep floors clean is impossible even with thick mudd.


----------



## fr8train

I could be wrong, but I don't think I have any mud leak between the frame and the casting....


----------



## Magic

I just looked at my new one and it has the same gap.


----------



## fr8train

Next time I use them, I'll try to remember to look for leakage


----------



## Corey The Taper

Whats the best way to sand flushers


----------



## Magic

Thanks Cory. That 2nd vid addresses leaky angle heads. I'll have to see how far out of whack it is.


----------



## abaway

Not sure if I should have started a new thread. 

I've been using a 3.5" bte flusher with a banjo for a while. I roll to set the tape then flush. I second coat with a corner paint roller then flush again with the same size flusher. 
Sometimes I get a ridge buildup from using the same size flusher twice. 
I plan on getting a compound tube to increase speed and get rid of the mess from a dripping corner paint roller. I also want to get a different size flusher. I was thinking of getting a 2.5" flusher based on reading threads here but bte only makes 2", 3", and 4". I think 2" will be to small and leave excess mud on the edges or not work with tapered edges. Should I get the 3" or 4" to go along with my 3.5"?
Or, should I get a can am 2.5" flusher, will they work with the bte handle?


----------



## jeepin270

abaway said:


> Not sure if I should have started a new thread.
> 
> I've been using a 3.5" bte flusher with a banjo for a while. I roll to set the tape then flush. I second coat with a corner paint roller then flush again with the same size flusher.
> Sometimes I get a ridge buildup from using the same size flusher twice.
> I plan on getting a compound tube to increase speed and get rid of the mess from a dripping corner paint roller. I also want to get a different size flusher. I was thinking of getting a 2.5" flusher based on reading threads here but bte only makes 2", 3", and 4". I think 2" will be to small and leave excess mud on the edges or not work with tapered edges. Should I get the 3" or 4" to go along with my 3.5"?
> Or, should I get a can am 2.5" flusher, will they work with the bte handle?


Yes they will work with bte pole. For flusher I found the best success starting with 3 and finishing with the 3.5


----------



## Corey The Taper

I have a 2.5 and 3.5 canam flusher I would suggest the 3 inch over the 2.5 then flush with the bte


----------



## JustMe

abaway said:


> Not sure if I should have started a new thread.
> 
> I've been using a 3.5" bte flusher with a banjo for a while. I roll to set the tape then flush. I second coat with a corner paint roller then flush again with the same size flusher.
> Sometimes I get a ridge buildup from using the same size flusher twice.
> I plan on getting a compound tube to increase speed and get rid of the mess from a dripping corner paint roller. I also want to get a different size flusher. I was thinking of getting a 2.5" flusher based on reading threads here but bte only makes 2", 3", and 4". I think 2" will be to small and leave excess mud on the edges or not work with tapered edges. Should I get the 3" or 4" to go along with my 3.5"?
> Or, should I get a can am 2.5" flusher, will they work with the bte handle?


If your banjo is giving mud enough, I'd go 3". My preferred is 3" and 3 1/2", for what my banjo can put out. Definitely like using my 3" more with my bazooka, over my 2 1/2".

Although BTE says 2", I'm quite sure it flushes the same size as Can Am's 2 1/2", or very close to it. Seemed no difference between the 2 that I can remember, last time I checked. I'd get Can Am, if it's not much harder to get one than the BTE.


----------



## abaway

Thanks guys, guess I'll go with the 3".


----------



## Corey The Taper

Usually I pick the the 3 ways on each side with the flusher and leave it clean and coat the 3 ways the next day. Today I just left a mess in the corners and tried coating the 3 way but it was impossible with any knife I used. Is coating the 3 ways the next day the best way to do it


----------



## Toontowntaper

I flush then leave corners nice and clean..... Next day or if your able to let it set up a bit then do your 3 ways that day or next day


----------



## bmitch

I've never used your method on 3 ways,always wiped them in tight ,room by room,closet by closet.quick and easy the way tapes lay up on each other ,as long as they.re wet.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Well when you flush the corner each way theres skid marks so I was trying something new to try. Does you guys flushers leave skid marks on each corner just where you stop in the middle


----------



## Toontowntaper

Sorry let me rephrase I go right in the corner then pull it out tight and clean.... Skid marks nope just push then swipe away fast and you won't get skid marks 

So after it either sets up a bit I will do a quick shot on there ways or just do it the next day when your hitting bad spots screws and whatever else needs some attention


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ya thats the way ive been doing it but I havent gotten good enough to not leave skid marks usually I second coat all the flats and beads and screws then the next day ill flush before 3rd coat so I can fix whats needed while I 3rd coat. I try to leave the skid marks next to a flat


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Well when you flush the corner each way theres skid marks so I was trying something new to try. Does you guys flushers leave skid marks on each corner just where you stop in the middle


1) keep it wet
2) skid marks...to much mud.
3) keep flusher clean
4) flush down and back up....and your done...don't play with it


----------



## Corey The Taper

Hows this newbie flusher doing this is my 2nd house using it


----------



## Corey The Taper




----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> View attachment 10456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10455


looks good Corey....:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

smooth


----------



## Corey The Taper

Lol first time with the tube the first thing I did was try it in the corner without a head in it and it just went bloop to the ground


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol first time with the tube the first thing I did was try it in the corner without a head in it and it just went bloop to the ground


It takes a little time but you will...everyone that sees me run the bead of mud on a ceiling on a butt or down the seam or even in the upper corners they say that looks easy...so they try it and you know they get mud all over them and then they go away ...lol :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol first time with the tube the first thing I did was try it in the corner without a head in it and it just went bloop to the ground


running a bead of mud with tube


----------



## Corey The Taper

Lol is that to put a bead on and tomorrow I think I might get to use my boxes yyayayyay


----------



## icerock drywall

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol first time with the tube the first thing I did was try it in the corner without a head in it and it just went bloop to the ground


could not send you a mess....your box is full...
so do you like your box tools ?


----------



## Corey The Taper

Didnt get to use it yet idk if I should put mesh over the ff or go right over. I just dont want to come back after


----------



## taper71

Don't bother with the mesh. Just finish it. Take a light around after your box coat and just fix the ones that peak.


----------



## Corey The Taper

My pump aint pumping theres like no pressure at all I even tryed pumping water and nothing is theres something you have to do before you can pump


----------



## taper71

Corey The Taper said:


> My pump aint pumping theres like no pressure at all I even tryed pumping water and nothing is theres something you have to do before you can pump[/QUO
> 
> put some mud in your tube and push it through the filler hole. That should make it pump. I have to do this usually after a good cleaning:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

What if its dripping from the bottom when im pushing on the flat


----------



## Corey The Taper

Im thinking the mud is too thin


----------



## D A Drywall

Sounds to me like the rubber valve is stuck open


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

How old is the pump?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

If it's brand new it probably needs to be primed


----------



## Corey The Taper

I got it going its brand new I just needed to put mud first


----------



## copernicusdan

second house I used flusher on, still trying to get a hang of it, I just keep getting ridges, find the best thing to do is go back over it with 6 in, to knock them down, is that normal, thought I shouldn't have to, acctualy the best corner I had was where I just did the 3.5, didn't have to touch it, one coat with that and it looked great, don't know if I just haven't found right amount of water to put in, or im getting too much mud in conrer with 2.5 and the 3.5 doesn't want to go in enough to make a clean pass, or if its not adjusted right


----------



## Toontowntaper

Do you rough sand between tape coat and glaze. It helps to go around and just hit everything really quick. That way it knocks down ridges and anything left behind. 

For boxing you pick up less hitch hikers or crap when you box. For corners it leaves the outside ridge nice and smooth making sanding easier. 

I rough sand between tape and 1st coat 
And also between 1st coat and finish coat.


----------



## copernicusdan

no, didn't sand, always thought sanding after tape coat was a bad idea, that it just risked scuffing up tape, and making more coats necessary


----------



## icerock drywall

copernicusdan said:


> no, didn't sand, always thought sanding after tape coat was a bad idea, that it just risked scuffing up tape, and making more coats necessary


 you don't sand after each coat is just a scrap so when you box you don't get any old mud in your box.


----------



## copernicusdan

might have got it now, think its the angle I was holding it, cant just let it run on those plastic runners, have to have it tilted up off them to get it to smooth out mud right
still get a ridge, but its a different ridge, past where the mud goes flat, soo much easier to sand too


----------



## Corey The Taper

What kind of flusher do you have I dont have any plastic on mine its all some kind of metal but when u flush you actually gotta put alot of force into it


----------



## Corey The Taper

Also what I like to do is run the verticals first from the ground all the way up. then ill just tap the flusher in the bucket to get some mud off. it helps with cleaness as for the ridges I still get those and just fix it when I do the 3rd coat. I try and not mess with the corners untill its dry because youll never get it right with the 6 inch just make it worse. Atleast thats how it is for me. This is how I do it tape first then second coat all the flats then when the flats are dry enough ill flush before the 3rd coat on flats so that way I can do the 3 ways and fix ridges as I 3rd coat the screws. Also I like to double the butt joints at the end of taping day just on the sides not in the middle


----------



## Toontowntaper

I will tape then rough sand
2nd coat everything rough sand
3rd coat everything
Glaze my corners after everything dries up a bit it helps eliminate your tie ins you should be doing.

As for mess yes tap off any flusher to get rid of the excess mud left. Let it set up a bit and just do a quick clean up around edges and 3 ways


----------



## RenoRob

I make sure I have good lighting and make as many passes as necessary to get the corner full and smooth. It takes longer than just running around the room, but you make it back with less sanding and touch ups. Also, when you pull off make sure you rock the flusher onto it's back feet so that you don't get those track marks. Banjo, roller, 2.5 flusher, compound tube, 3.5 flusher is how I do it.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Thats how I do it too vut what do you mean the back feet isnt that what makes the ridges


----------



## RenoRob

sorry, off of the back feet


----------



## copernicusdan

blue line


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Great thread. Thanks Cory.


----------



## killerjune

*edge*

bazooka , corner roller, 2.5 after 3.5 with mud runner, why i have alway big edges ? 

the mud is too thick ? 

what are the best thick or thin mud ? 

i need to push hard on the angle or i go smooth ? 

i need to ajust my angle head ? 

thx a lot


----------

